# How to sit the canter better and keep a controlled speed?



## horseobsessed977

I have been trying to get the canter down for EVER it feels like! When I canter I lean forward and just dont sit it right. Do you have any tips of sitting the canter better? Any Youtube videos that show it well? 
Also, when I pick up the canter sometimes its really speedy and I cant slow him down fast. Any tips for keeping a nice speed?
And something I just forgot. My walk>canter transitions. How do you pick up the canter from a walk? Detailed would be great!
And last, this sounds really beginnerish but how do I stop cantering? Like I'm always trotting for a while before we reach the walk. 

Thank you so much guys!!!! :lol:


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

To sit your canter, remember to let your belly button go before your shoulders. Basically, you have to get the feel of it, then remember that and it's a lot easier to get time and time again. Also, be sure that your legs aren't stiff, or this will cause you to not be able to go with the flow of the canter. Allow your hips to follow the flow. 

To get a slower canter, I would suggest asking with less leg and more seat, and also making sure you have enough connection. Wiggling his nose left and right could also help. 

To ask for a canter from the walk is the same from the trot, inside leg at the girth, outside leg a hair back, use your seat. Basically, you have to make sure you have enough energy to do it. It takes a long time to be able to do it, but you have to practice. Whenever I am cantering from the walk on a horse that doesn't get it, I ask for it, and if he trots instead, I wait for a few steps and if he doesn't canter after 3 steps of trot I ask him to halt, then walk again. I continue it until he understands. 

To stop from the canter, (this could be different with your horse, but I hope it helps) make sure you have connection in your outside rein. Ask to stop with your outside rein, and push your horse into the stop with your inside leg. When you're doing this, you have to make sure your horse knows that you don't want him to move over or go faster, just to stop. It may not work on your horse, it just depends on how he's been trained. 

Hope these helped!


----------



## hrsrdr

Your horse needs to learn to stop from leg and seat pressure. If you just pull with the reins, he won't step through with his hind end and so will just "run" into a walk, which is probably also what you are feeling with the speedy canter. It would help you both to find a good dressage trainer and take some lessons. What discipline are you? And as for sitting the canter, that just takes practice. But you really need to make sure your hips are loose. Think of letting them swing in a "D" motion, letting them arc forward with his motion. Keep your shoulders back and your core tight and strong (basically just sit up straight, although that takes a surprising amount of practice to have a strong core without being stiff). Again, it would help to have someone experienced watching you from the ground. Can you post a video?


----------



## Ali M

With my mare, she is very unbalanced and will quickly speed up to catch her balance, ESPECIALLY around turns. What I do is support her with my leg more: sit back with my chest and pelvis open, keep a firm contact with my lower leg, and kind of push her into my hands. She will slow down and move smoother, because she's using her hind end more than her front. My trainer always used to say it should feel like a basketball, more bouncy and up and down than rushed and falling foreword. If that makes any sense. The biggest thing that will help is just opening your chest, leaning back, and having loose joints to go with the flow. And always remember to BREATHE!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

This may be a completely unorthodox way of describing the cue for walk/canter transition, but imagine trying to free up an underwear wedgie just by scooching your seat in the saddle. You kind of lift up that inside hip a hair, which bring the outside leg back a hair and off you go. As for sitting the canter, all I know is every time I think I have a nice open hip angle, I really don't. Maybe try over exaggerating the open hip angle until the right feeling clicks for you.


----------



## ocalagirl

Imagine this: You have two sponges stuck to your cheeks and you need to clean your saddle. You need to move evenly back to front in rhythm. The movement is only in your hips, not shoulders or stomach. Other thoughts: Think Shakira, hula hooping, etc. for correct motion.


----------



## Kayty

ocalagirl, you have the right thoughts in mind with your suggestions above, however suggesting that a rider 'clean their saddle' with their backside is a commonly heard method, yet it seems to encourage the rider to slide their backside across the saddle. Your backside should be glued to the saddle.


----------



## equus717

Thanks guys I am reading this because I am having a similar problem with my mare. She is slow going to the right but to the left she speeds up and am trying to figure out how to slow her down. I know that it is me because every once in a while I get it and she is slow like I need but most times she is speedy to the left. 

Thanks for this thread OP.


----------



## horseobsessed977

Thanks guys!!! You were very helpful and I'll think of these for my next ride Saturday


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Excellent thread and I tend to have some of the same issues, so I'm subscribing now to hear some tips too!


----------



## hrsrdr

ocalagirl said:


> Imagine this: You have two sponges stuck to your cheeks and you need to clean your saddle. You need to move evenly back to front in rhythm. The movement is only in your hips, not shoulders or stomach. Other thoughts: Think Shakira, hula hooping, etc. for correct motion.


Haha! I really like this image ocalagirl. Maybe I will be brave enough to use it next time I teach...


----------



## donatellodemerlieux

equus717 said:


> Thanks guys I am reading this because I am having a similar problem with my mare. She is slow going to the right but to the left she speeds up and am trying to figure out how to slow her down. I know that it is me because every once in a while I get it and she is slow like I need but most times she is speedy to the left.
> 
> Thanks for this thread OP.


I would definelty say that she is only speeding up because she lost her balance. Use a firm inside leg against your outside leg, and make sure that your not leaning with her and aren't twisted either  Also half-halt around corners so that she knows to stay in check and also doesn't end up on her fore-hand.


----------



## Patriciasdream

Wow great questions. I have same problem. Wish there were a video to watch that applys to these questions.


----------



## bsms

Kayty said:


> ...suggesting that a rider 'clean their saddle' with their backside is a commonly heard method, yet it seems to encourage the rider to slide their backside across the saddle. Your backside should be glued to the saddle.


When I first started cantering last October, I read this advice. It was great for getting me started. And yes, my rear moved more than the saddle did. However, after a few rides, I was able to switch from '_cleaning the saddle_' to '_just enough to move with the saddle'_. I went from trying to 'sit' the canter, to too much motion, to trying for just the right amount.

That in turn set me up for trying to feel my HORSE'S movement and balance, and matching the saddle by first matching the horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Okay, I have no idea why my unbalanced green horse and I have no problems cantering (on the lunge mind you.. maybe that's why!) but I find following the motion really easy and keeping my horse from speeding off too.

But what helps me is not to lean forward.. you sit up and your eyes are up! The canter is a very elliptical movement for the horse. If you imagine a marble starting at the cantle, rolling down to the pommel, getting airborne, going at an arc towards the tail and then landing back on the cantle.. that is the motion of the canter. Your hips need to follow that motion too.

*But the difference is, you'll need to drive them forward, and when your horse has that moment of air, your hips will follow it as long as you keep your weight down in your legs and seat!*



If you drive yourself forward with your hips, your legs and knees play a HUGE role in keeping balance. You need to stretch those knees down and put weight into that seat and those legs. 

Remember all energy, at all gaits, needs to escape down your body and flow out of the soles of your feet. If you pinch with your knees, your body will curl and you'll lose a stirrup, feel unbalanced, and your horse will be further unbalanced. Also you need to put your weight to the outside. Not all of it, but more of it so you can better support the horse's shoulders from caving in and help them stay upright. 

Also.. a huge thing that I forget to do is half halt before the canter to balance, and before you pick up a trot, to re-balance. Yesterday my horse and I tripped really badly (he landed on his nose.. basically a front end dive) because I forgot to half halt. _The strength of the half halt in both seat and leg varies on what level the horse responds to._ At first, I really had to half halt with some strength and eventually it got softer. But it only got softer because he responded quicker.

Again.. eyes up, chest open, roll those shoulders back (thanks everyone for pointing that out to me) and follow with your arms. 

Good, luck.. have fun!


----------



## Patriciasdream

Had a great lesson today cantering. Body balanced and aligned, seat planted in saddle, hips relaxed, heals down...got into the rhythm....and used legs to direct the horse. It was awesome. Trying to keep horse more collected so I have better control of speed but with calm gentle hands. There is so much to attend to at one time but it is coming along. I don't know if this sounds crazy but it feels kind of like a wave motion to me. Well anyways, my horse was appreciative of MY better understanding of cantering today and we both had a great lesson. Thanks all


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Patriciasdream said:


> I don't know if this sounds crazy but it feels kind of like a wave motion to me.


Haha yeah it does feel like waves  

Glad you had a good lesson!


----------



## hrsrdr

Patriciasdream, you are nailing the motion needed to follow a canter. I think a problem some people have is that they are a little self-conscious about moving their hips that much (when you are first learning it, it feels like hula dancing) but believe me, you will know when you get it right, and it doesn't look as absurd as it feels. Plus, your horse will thank you.


----------



## Patriciasdream

*Nailing the rythym of cantering*

I am not sure about the hula hoop motion....to me that sounds more circular. I guess in a sense I know what you mean but to me it feels more like a wave motion up down front back. I do know when you get it you know it. I think.... because I am far from an expert....that when it is right, it is a smoother ride for both rider and horse and yes MY horse was much appreciative of my getting it. I felt so badly before...because she was trying so hard to be patient with me but I just was not getting it. Yesterday she did the whole lesson without becoming flustered with me and we both had a good time. Now (lol) if I can just keep it going the right way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Skyseternalangel said:


> Okay, I have no idea why my unbalanced green horse and I have no problems cantering (on the lunge mind you.. maybe that's why!) but I find following the motion really easy and keeping my horse from speeding off too.


Yeah the day after I posted to you (the quote above), I had a very bad cantering lesson. And yeah it would be smoother for the horse and rider.. just gotta flow with it and be soft and relaxed lol

But now I know what you're talking about.. that was not smooth for my horse or myself which wound him up further. 

I'm glad you had an awesome cantering lesson!


----------



## Patriciasdream

*to skyseteralangle*

Sorry you had tough lesson. Not fun. Just remember the difficult ones probably teach us more than the good ones. I am sure you got more out of it than just frustration.
Tomorrow I have to start with a new trainer I don't know. I am not happy about it but maybe there is some learning to be found here too. Ugh:-(


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Patriciasdream said:


> Sorry you had tough lesson. Not fun. Just remember the difficult ones probably teach us more than the good ones. I am sure you got more out of it than just frustration.
> Tomorrow I have to start with a new trainer I don't know. I am not happy about it but maybe there is some learning to be found here too. Ugh:-(


Yeah I did learn a lot.. I agree with you there 

Well I hope this new trainer helps you along in your riding! Least you get saddle time  That's the most important thing to remember! Hugs coming your way x


----------



## xXHorseKissesXx

Hmm..well don't worry about your position. Usually when you worry about it, that's when you mess up, so my advice is to just imagine your seat as "jello" and just moving with your horse like a wave almost. Just relax, and enjoy yourself! Just put your weight in your heels, because that is the key to good balance.

Speed wise, I had the same problem. One of my trainers suggested half halting first, and doing little squeezes. If he doesn't respond, being him right to a halt, and back him up. That'll gain you some respect, and he'll spend more time "thinking" about when you're gonna say "whoa" instead of ignoring you.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

xXHorseKissesXx said:


> Hmm..well don't worry about your position. Usually when you worry about it, that's when you mess up, so my advice is to just imagine your seat as "jello" and just moving with your horse like a wave almost. Just relax, and enjoy yourself! Just put your weight in your heels, because that is the key to good balance.
> 
> Speed wise, I had the same problem. One of my trainers suggested half halting first, and doing little squeezes. If he doesn't respond, being him right to a halt, and back him up. That'll gain you some respect, and he'll spend more time "thinking" about when you're gonna say "whoa" instead of ignoring you.


Alright I'll try it


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Skyseternalangel said:


> Alright I'll try it


Actually.. upon re-reading it.. I don't think a passive seat is a good idea. You need a driving seat.. but not a stiff seat. A passive seat means your horse gets a chance to break into a trot.. or if they slam on the brakes, you're more likely to go launching or slam on their backs.

A driving seat, paired with good stretchy relaxed legs, loose upper half, supple hips and ankles and shoulders.. will make a better canter. 

I mean.. if you look at my recent cantering video (my 3rd time cantering) on the lunge, you will see when I find that sweet spot.. my arms are still but following without exaggeration, my hips follow, and my horse is happy. Then when I tense or get stiff.. it falls apart and my horse starts acting up (my poor horse lol)

I may not be a very amazing rider, nor that experienced in Dressage.. but I do know what the right thing feels like. So I'll have to disagree, respectfully of course


----------



## Patriciasdream

*Trauma of New Trainer *

Hi everyone. Well my lesson with new trainer was good but frustrating at same time. I felt like I was starting out all over again. Old trainer used english reins with western saddle and allowed vocal cues (trot cantor clicks and whoa) and only allowed legs around the horse when trying to direct him. 
New trainer uses englisn reins and saddle and a different type of tack and has me wrapping my legs (calfs) around the horse ALL the time and using pressure to direct. I am also not suppose to use vocal cues....only reins and leg pressure to direct horse into trot and cantor. So you can see what I mean about starting over on everything. By end of lesson I was trotting better but I think it will take forever to get back to cantoring and I was just starting to get the hang of it. 
Guess it is all part of the process.
I did learn some more really good basics about balancing my seat, so that was a real plus. Now if I can just make it work for me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Woo that's great! 

Yeah I probably shouldn't use my voice but since I don't know how to ask properly and my horse has no idea.. it kind of helps us both out. 

You can't ask your coach if you can use vocal for a few tries and then be silent and ask? That would be a decent compromise. Since you are paying for lessons.. there should be some kind of grey area right?

I've heard that cantering makes the trot better.. and it's true! Also.. cantering makes the rider's muscles ache xD I've found that out recently hehe

How did you ride before.. with your legs not on the horse? English is more contact than western I've noticed. Legs on all the time, but you add a little pressure for a cue and keep them there. It has to do with having a secure seat on your horse, and being prepared to give cues without anyone seeing (refining aids) Least that's what I think.

Keep us updated  I love hearing fellow canter-newbies and their successes! 4th time cantering today on the lunge and I did great


----------



## Patriciasdream

*Training Trauma lol*

Oh I am so glad you had some good cantering moments today. Doesn't it feel good when you get the rythym? I miss cantering, hope to get back to it soon.

It is not that my legs were not on the horses side but in english you ride with your legs more securely against the horse. I was riding with a western saddle on arabs that were trained to respond to leg pressure. However, you did not hold your legs so securely against the side of the horse like you do in english. So it is a real change for me. 
It is not better or worse just different and feels new and strange to me.
I will respect the way the trainer wants to teach and try to learn it her way. I can always go back to my own style once I have learned enough and am on my own horse.

Keep cantering it gives me hope....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Patriciasdream said:


> Keep cantering it gives me hope....


Oh that makes sense! Well I hope your instructor is thorough and helpful in how they explain things to you.

I will and I hope to get another video up Tuesday of me cantering my Xth time

You'll get there in no time, but I'm glad I'm having a positive affect on you


----------

